# Greeting



## DuglasKrowly (Jun 10, 2021)

Hello everybody!! I am very glad to be with you !!!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@DuglasKrowly We are glad to have you here...welcome to the forum.


----------

